# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  راهنمایی برای انتخاب بهترین کتب کمک آموزشی ..

## wave

سلام ،

من میخوام بدونم بهترین کتب کمک آموزشی نظام جدید الان چیا هستن؟ برای زیست و شیمی و... تک تکشونو اگر ممکن است راهنمایی کنید .. یا اگر لینکی هست که قبلا بحث مفصلی در اینمورد برای 1400 شده آنرا هم بگذارید .

من برای نظام قدیم اینارو داشتم : 
ریاضی خیلی سبز / شیمی مبتکران /زیست پایه خیلی سبز و دوازدهم نشر الگو /فیزیک گاج نقره ای / ..
آیا اینا الانم خوبن ؟ میخواستم همینارو بگیرم برای نظام جدید اگر هنوز هم جزو بهترینا هستن .. اگر کتب بهتری مد نظرتون هست ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید .

و برای بقیه عمومی ها هم لطفا پیشنهادتونو بگید مخصوصا ادبیات .. 
عربی هم خیلی سبز داشتم برای قدیم زیاد جالب نبود اگر چیز بهتری الان هست بشه باهاش راحت ارتباط برقرار کرد ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید .
(عمومی ها اگر منابع کم حجمی باشن برای شرایط زمانی کنونی خیلی برایم مناسب تره ..)

خیلی ممنون  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## wave

هیچکس هیچ نظری نداره؟ 
قبلا کتابا کمتر بود راحت میشد انتخاب کرد الان خیلی کتابای متنوع و رنگارنگی اومدن بیرون .. بعلاوه درمورد نظام جدید چیز زیادی نمیدونم انتخاب خوبی بکنم..
اگر کسی توصیه ای ، نکته ای چیزی داره در مورد منابع داره راهنمایی کنه ممنون میشم.
 :Yahoo (45):  :Yahoo (45):

----------


## granger

معرفی بهترین منابع برای کنکور 1400 نظام جدید | یکبار برای همیشه

بزن روش ☝️☝️☝️

تو فروم بگردی تاپیک درباره ی منابع زیاد هست.

----------


## granger

برای کنکور 1400 میخوای یا 1401؟

----------


## wave

> برای کنکور 1400 میخوای یا 1401؟


1400

خیلی ممنون از لینکی که دادید . :Y (518): 

(الان نگاه کردم به نظر این منابع برای نظام قدیمه؟ برای نظام جدیدم اوکیه؟کمی هم منابع به نظرم حجیم میومدن ..)

----------


## 1998

> 1400
> 
> خیلی ممنون از لینکی که دادید .


بهترین کتاب ها جزوات وکلاس ها برای کنکور 1400
این تاپیک هم بچه ها منابع خوب رو معرفی کردن 
این تاپیک رو هم یه نگاه بندازید

----------


## granger

> 1400


اگه تازه می‌خواین برای کنکور 1400 شروع کنین کارتون یه کم سخته و باید زیاد تلاش کنید. می تونید از تاپیک زیر استفاده کنید 
پانسیون مطالعاتی شروع از بهمن | دوره نخست 1400
گروه سیب ترش هم چند روزه طرح شروع از صفر رو تو کانالشون شروع کردن. به نظرم می‌تونه براتون مفید باشه. رایگان هم هست.
دوستان قصد تبلیغ ندارم لطفاً حمله نکنید.

----------

